# Mass. Senate approves sales-tax increase



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mass. Senate approves sales-tax increase*

Boston Globe - ‎1 hour ago‎
By Michael Levenson, Globe Staff The state Senate tonight voted to hike the sales tax and to lift an exemption on taxing alcohol sales, brushing aside criticism that the taxes would hurt Massachusetts businesses by driving consumers over the border, *...*

Video: Senate begins budget debate about taxes  WWLP.com

Mass. Senate votes to extend sales tax to alcohol NECN


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

New taxes??? YES!!!!! Problem solved. 80th RTT here we come!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Rock said:


> New taxes??? YES!!!!! Problem solved. 80th RTT here we come!


I just Laughed out Loud.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

lol. i bet all that money is going to welfare. Screw this state, screw all the liberals that make it a shitty place to live.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

New Hampshire thanks you


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

+1 JAP


----------



## RainMan77 (May 23, 2009)

hahaha i think the worst part is how do u try to figure out 6.5% in your head???


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

RainMan77 said:


> hahaha i think the worst part is how do u try to figure out 6.5% in your head???


Subtract 6.5% from your net income, subtract Quinn Bill and details from your gross, and assume your pension will not be there when you need it. Then add the future 10% tax on gas and rise in tolls to figure out how much money it will cost you to drive out of this friggin' state.


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ma lottery should make a stimulis scratch ticket


----------



## Ronny Raygun (May 23, 2009)

I bet NH state Liquors just over the boarder on I-95 will see a sharp increase in sales


----------

